
The Theory of Concatenative Combinators (2007) - joubert
http://tunes.org/~iepos/joy.html
======
chriswarbo
I'm a big fan of combinatory logic, as it's simpler than lambda calculus and
avoids the trickiness of contexts/environments (personally, I don't see why
people keep avoiding de Bruijn indices...).

I made a bit of an experiment with concatenative combinators at
[http://chriswarbo.net/blog/2012-05-13-concatenative_language...](http://chriswarbo.net/blog/2012-05-13-concatenative_languages.html)

Other interesting branches are illative combinatory logic and binary
combinatory logic.

I'm still waiting for an excuse to use Joy or one of its descendents for a
substantial project!

------
kencausey
I recommend adding (2007) to the title.

